

Technology to save patients lives - Alovita

Hello,<p>For past two years this company was working on the project to solve problem of bedsores.<p>As the researches show, people with overweight, disability or critical ills are at risk of bedsores. Unfortunately, there are only few nursing institutions, hospitals that can provide required amount of attention to each patient – turn him every two hours. Research conducted for last ten years in the United States proved that bedsores and compilations caused by it kill more than 300 people every single day! In Eastern Europe, this problem is the main cause of death in retirement homes.<p>The idea is that people can be saved if they get enough care and nursing. We see this problem and we already have solution to save those who already have or are at risk of bedsores. We created prototype of technology that can help to prevent formation of bedsores.<p>Technology itself allows person to be safely turned on his side by pressing the button.<p>At the moment we are looking for journalists who could help us to publish our invention. This is a social project and we are working on it because we believe in idea that this problem can be solved.<p>Recently, we have launched Crowd-funding campaign in order to raise necessary funds to finish prototype and start the production. Please see our pages for more information:<p>Indiegogo: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.indiegogo.com&#x2F;campaigns&#x2F;alovita-care-bed-new-way-of-nursing&#x2F; 
Facebook: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;pages&#x2F;Alovita&#x2F;789128937805171
Twitter: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;AlovitaEU
======
anigbrowl
Your IndiGogo link doesn't work. this is the correct one:
[https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/alovita-care-bed-new-
way-...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/alovita-care-bed-new-way-of-
nursing/)

It's better to just post the link than do a long description in a HN post.
Also, you should find a native Enlgish speaker to fix the grammar mistakes in
your text - this will have a significant effect on people's willingness to
donate.

The idea is good, I wish you luck with it. One of my first jobs as a youth was
in a geriatric hospital where I had to do things like help nurses turn
patients. Bedsores are a very serious problem for the elderly and disabled and
infections can be fatal. There is definitely a market for this product in the
EU, US, and Japan, all of which have aging societies.

